# Peticure?



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

I've been seeing these toe nail clippers advertised on tv & was wondering if any of you have had experience with these?
http://www.peticure.com/


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I had been thinking about this product too. Here is a thread that's been going for a while.

http://www.dogforums.com/25-dog-product-reviews/21813-peticure.html


----------



## markdoc (Apr 6, 2008)

There's a great blog with history and reports from amateurs and pro groomers about the Peticure at http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2007/12/peticure-tool-disappoints-groomers.html I haven't bought yet, but will soon. Hope this helps.


----------



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you both so much, Big help!!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

It has been a hot topic on another board. Some like it and some hate it and figure they have been taken. From what I have read, I would say if you're in the grooming business forget it, because it can't handle heavy usage. Good luck.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I love using a dremmel. Its cordless, easy to use and I can see exactly where it is going.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

I bought the Peticure a while ago and LOVE it!! It took a few weeks for my dogs to get used to the noise, although it wasn't too loud, and the vobration but they don't mind it at all. They also sell the drum at the top of the dremmel separately for those of you who already have a dremmel. The top drum collects the shavings and is good for pups who have long hair on their paws- it protects from getting caught in the dremmel. I found a good tip to overcome that problem tho- stick a panty hose on their paw and poke the nail through. I can't say enough good things about the dremmel or the Peticure- an ordinary dremmel is a little cheaper and just as effective if you are comfortable starting with out a "safety" guard. I can use it so you can too! Just read up on how to use the dremmel first!

Try reading this- it was forwarded to me by another forum member! Happy filing ) MooShu's Mom Amy


----------



## peticure_pup (Sep 8, 2008)

Peticure has recently launched a forum for all Peticure owners to post feedback, success stories, photos, videos, and anything else about your pets. Take a moment to check it out. Feedback welcome!

peticureforum.com

Thanks!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

We recently got a peticure, I love it. It could be better made, but it works and it doesn't catch Lloyds hair, and I don't cut nails to short anymore.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I tried it and didn't like it. I prefer my Oster nail grinder.


----------



## Lacer (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought the "Safe Guard Assembly" to go on my Dremel 395 variable speed rotary tool. When you screw it on, the rotating part locks against the top of the guard and the unit will not spin. I bought several different Dremel accessories as well as trying to find washers to make the thing work. Went on vacation and came back. Played with it some more and finally called Peticure today. After three attempts (put on hold and after awhile it hangs up) I got through to a very rude "customer service" person. I wanted to know if they had any suggestions to make their product work on a Dremel their website says it works upon. She talked to a supervisor and came back to tell me there was nothing they could do since it had been 41 days instead of the thirty they allow for refunds. I told her I was looking for information, not a refund. She replied that I should give it to a friend or try to sell it on Ebay. Beware of this company!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

O don't have any info on it, I just want to tell you I LOVE the name of your dog. I also like the tv show.


----------

